# Traveling to AZ



## Abe1_2 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey guys. So I live in Utah and my family and I are going to AZ for Christmas. I heard that hedgehogs are illegal in AZ so i can't take Pepper with me. Am going to be gone for about 10 days. So any suggestions what i should do?


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Did you get him from a breeder? One of the breeders I'm on a waiting list charges 2$ for hedgehog care, and the other does it for free if you got it from her, otherwise she charges 10$ a week. You'd have to bring everything your hedgie needs, but it's not too bad and at least you know it's in good care.
Though the chances of you getting caught with your hedgie are slim, I wouldn't chance it.
Are there any friends/family members that you trust to watch it for you while you're gone?


----------

